# To all residence of spain, please, I need your advice...



## 2rbat (Jul 7, 2013)

I am filipino, i realy want to go to spain for work. but its hard for me to find an sponsor. what possible way or is there any possible way to come there? My brother in law is living in Bilbao together with her wife for almost two years now... any advice will be more appreciated. thanks in advance...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

2rbat said:


> I am filipino, i realy want to go to spain for work. but its hard for me to find an sponsor. what possible way or is there any possible way to come there? My brother in law is living in Bilbao together with her wife for almost two years now... any advice will be more appreciated. thanks in advance...


There is so little work in Spain that its going to be unlikely to find a sponsor, unless you have skills and qualifications that will be better than those people already living there

Jo xxx


----------



## 2rbat (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks jojo, if finding sponsor is too difficult. Is there anyway or possible way for me to come there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2rbat said:


> thanks jojo, if finding sponsor is too difficult. Is there anyway or possible way for me to come there.


no, not really


----------



## 2rbat (Jul 7, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no, not really


hello to you, can u please elaborate more why not. thanks to you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

2rbat said:


> hello to you, can u please elaborate more why not. thanks to you.


You need a sponsor and I don think you'll find any company that will spend the money or go thru the trouble of doing that, unless you're highly skilled. There are simply too many unemployed and desperate people in Spain already


----------



## 2rbat (Jul 7, 2013)

let say my brother inlaw send me an invitation to visit them, during my visit my brother inlaw find a suitable work for me. it is possible to legalize my stay as a worker and how?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2rbat said:


> let say my brother inlaw send me an invitation to visit them, during my visit my brother inlaw find a suitable work for me. it is possible to legalize my stay as a worker and how?


he'd still have to sponsor you (very expensive) & prove to the Spanish govt that no EU citizen can do the job


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You have more chance of finding work in Germany. Many Spaniards are heading there in search of employment.


----------



## 2rbat (Jul 7, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> You have more chance of finding work in Germany. Many Spaniards are heading there in search of employment.


thanks to you, if my brother inlaw cannot help me to find a work in spain, how much more in germany? but im stil hoping someday. through the help and advice of our members here. maybe someone will give a good guidlines if how to process my travel there in spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you read this?

Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Have you read this?
> 
> Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration


_Spanish Student Visa

Non-European applicants who want to take an academic course in Spain must obtain a study permit or student visa. Applicants who are under the Spanish student visa are allowed to have part-time work in Spain. Candidates for this visa will be assisted by the Spanish immigration lawyer in the execution and preparation of the needed requirements. The necessary documentation as well as the original papers need be submitted for grant of the visa. The immigration lawyer in Spain also assists applicants who are submitting the rules and regulations for the Foreign Identity Student Card._


----------



## 2rbat (Jul 7, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> Spanish Student Visa
> 
> Non-European applicants who want to take an academic course in Spain must obtain a study permit or student visa. Applicants who are under the Spanish student visa are allowed to have part-time work in Spain. Candidates for this visa will be assisted by the Spanish immigration lawyer in the execution and preparation of the needed requirements. The necessary documentation as well as the original papers need be submitted for grant of the visa. The immigration lawyer in Spain also assists applicants who are submitting the rules and regulations for the Foreign Identity Student Card.


thanks to this helpful information. i will read and review the page regarding the link you gave me.


----------

